# New Gallery Up and Running



## vern38

Well the new gallery is up and running. Still trying to figure out all of the under the hood goodies but that shouldn't take me long. This gallery is very easy to post in. All you have to do is click on new image on top right of page, put your information in form, go to bottom of page and browse for your image, select and click post image. You no longer have to login twice, once you are logged into forum you can post images simply by clicking gallery at top of any forum page. Give it a shot and see how easy it is. As for the other images they will stay in the old gallery locked until the converter has been completed or I get brave







and do it manually.

Vern


----------



## Thor

Vern

You continually get 2 thumbs up
















Thor


----------



## GlenninTexas

Vern,

I inadvertantly posted two pictures of my 5th wheel in the tt album. Can you delete them or tell me how to delete them myself? It appears the size limitation has been extended for the new gallery as well. Thanks.


----------



## vern38

Glenn, taken care of. Also fixed the funny shapes of the thumb pics.









Vern


----------



## luv2rv

Vern, help.

How do I access the new gallery? I went in under the old link and don't see where I can access it. I also don't see a link that says new gallery?

Wayne


----------



## vern38

At the top of page where the Outbackers.com logo is just under the photo.

*Gallery - Help - Search - Members - Calendar - Live Chat*

Vern


----------



## luv2rv

Thanks Vern.

I see it now but all I see is a 'GA' off to the very right of my screen ... it's kind of hidden. I'm using a Macintosh G4 and running Internet Explorer. I think something is wrong with the way my screen is formatting???

Wayne


----------



## NDJollyMon

Stupid ME!

I went to check out the new gallery this morning. I went to the old gallery. (thinking it was the new one)

I thought it looked a lot like the OLD GALLERY! OMG!

Thanks for asking the question Wayne!


----------



## vern38

Pete, Pete, Pete







what are we gonna do with you









OK, I have tweaked some settings, made adjustments and I think the gallery is finished for the most part. Here's a few tips and some info. you might want to know. If you are looking for where to set up your personal gallery go to *My Controls* at top of any forum page. When it opens this is *Your Control Panel*. Look at the left side under *Menu*, there will be a link called *Your Albums*. Click on that link and the *Album Manager* will open. There you can create albums and upload, delete, etc. your album photos. As for posting photos in the regular categories you will have to to to the gallery for that.

Upload size and limits: The upload limit is set for 225KB and the max directory is now shared between all members. There is a total group limit set for the members, I will monitor the uploads and watch how it goes. You can edit/delete your posts just like the regular forum. You will also notice that all the photo stats are now visible. It will be very easy to monitor the gallery now with a new reporting system and the visible stats. By the way the banner I made for the forum is best viewed in the 800x600 resolution mode.

There are a couple more small projects that still need to be completed but I think I will take a break this weekend. We are at year end at work (all you DOD folks know about that one) and I'm just burnt out. Also getting ready to take a couple of short trips and try to rejuvenate.

PS: Camping with Kids forum added...

Everyone take care,

Vern


----------



## NDJollyMon

Thanks Vern. Us DOD folks know all about that. That means I may be using the newspaper I'm reading for something else!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Hey Jolly, we go thru the same thing, only it's July to June instead of Oct to Sept. It's like pulling teeth to get house supplies late in the fiscal year. We've even had guys buy lightbulbs out of their own pocket, just so we could see in the dark.









Tim


----------



## vern38

Tim, not only is it a shortage of funds but those of us in systems are on duty 24 hours a day starting this morning untill Monday when we bring the system back on line. Man I hate year end, 4:00am sure is early









Vern


----------



## California Jim

One more question Vern. Since the system upgrade has there been a change (increase?) in the amount of space each member can use in the gallery?


----------



## vern38

California Jim said:


> One more question Vern. Since the system upgrade has there been a change (increase?) in the amount of space each member can use in the gallery?
> [snapback]15293[/snapback]​


There is no set limit per user however there is a group limit. When this limit is reached everyone that is a member on the board is locked and unable to upload. I prefer not to post the cap limit this is set at. I can tell you there is a fairly good amount.







I am going to watch and see how it goes.

Vern


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Vern, just think, you'll actually be glad it's Monday for a change.









Tim


----------



## vern38

No Joke.









Vern


----------

